# How important is beating the log book?



## J.Lizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

How important is beating the log book?
Been looking at a young guy whose a monster and he's all about beating the log book, although by looking at him he's got the shortish shape of someone who is made to push big weights, however for other people that are like 6ft and over with long limbs...would beating the log book still work?

I ask as if i did say 50kg dumbbells for flat bench press for say 6reps i wouldnt feel it doing much...i drop to 35kg and go slower on the negative...then i can feel the whole rep pretty much...

Tried both of the above and not really noticed a difference, although if i cant feel the target muscle working surely that isn't a good thing?

I thought about doing something like beating the log book in the 6-8rep range on the FIRST compound exercise on each session...make sure you keep beating it..then do another compound or two more depending on body part and focus now on muscle mind connection and feeling each rep in the 8-12range..then finally finish off with an isolation of 3sets with 30secs rest and like 15-20reps so you're hitting everything...in theory that would work well...but in real life not sure how well it would work...

The volume would actually be pretty low... as you'd be doing a Max of 9 working sets...so could possibly up the frequency also


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Aug 17, 2013)

I think you are on to something... It's reminiscent of powerbuilding


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 17, 2013)

Beating the logbook is about one thing...progressive overload. It doesn't matter what your structure is, you can ALWAYS train for progressive overload. 

If you use slow reps on one exercise, keep using slow reps in consecutive session and progressively overload the muscle.  When you reach a point on a given exercise that you can no longer make progress, change it. 

But if you you want to grow, beat the fucking logbook.  It is just you against the logbook, and when you start getting anxiety over knowing the kind of weight you have to move, you know shit just real and you better grow some balls of steel and step up to the plate because it's do or die.  

^^^That's the mindset I approach my training.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 17, 2013)

^ THIS.

Even skimming 10 seconds off of your rest and increasing work _density_ could be considered progressive overload and 'beating the log' in the case of the recuperative ability of the neural and anaerobic pathways.  That's a marginal change at best rather than more iron on the bar.  Double progressions work too.  _Very popular in jail I'm told_.  Do 8 reps, when you can handle 12 or 13, add 5 lbs and go back to 8 and repeat.


----------

